# Starmie or Alakazam?



## easpa (Mar 31, 2010)

I need help deciding which of these two pokemon I should use as my last team member.

I want to use Starmie, but I already have a water type on my team.

This is my current team:
Typhlosion
Gyarados
Fearow
Ampharos
Steelix


----------



## Heartfout (Mar 31, 2010)

Starmie's more fun than Kazam, and you don't really want Gyrados learning Surf when it could be better used on Starmie.


----------



## Wish (Mar 31, 2010)

Milotic or Dragonite. 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 31, 2010)

Replace Fearow with Alakazam.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 31, 2010)

Starmie. Duel types>One types.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 31, 2010)

Fearow swap for Alakablam
Then get Starmie


----------



## easpa (Mar 31, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Fearow swap for Alakablam
> Then get Starmie


Nah, I'm happy with my current team, but I will pick up a Starmie.


----------



## Khocol4te (Apr 1, 2010)

You should just use both and take out the Gyarados.


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 1, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> I need help deciding which of these two pokemon I should use as my last team member.
> 
> I want to use Starmie, but I already have a water type on my team.
> 
> ...


Gyarados is Dragon & flying...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2010)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Gyarados is Water/Flying.


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 1, 2010)

Mb might aswell get starmie


----------

